
CircleCI and Snapcraft: Everything You Need to Know - felicianotech
https://circleci.com/blog/circleci-and-snapcraft/
======
wink
Article:

> The Snapcraft CLI snapcraft works extremely well in Ubuntu. However, if
> you’re trying to build snaps in other distros, a lot more work can be
> involved

snap website:

> Snaps are containerised software packages that are simple to create and
> install. They auto-update and are safe to run. And because they bundle their
> dependencies, they work on all major Linux systems without modification.

Hmm, sounds like the usual "works on my (ubuntu) machine"

~~~
ivanfon
When you’re creating a snap (using Snapcraft), at the moment, you have to use
Ubuntu or something like Docker (although this will change soon).

Installing snaps works fine on any major Linux distro.

